# Nintendo Stock Rises



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 23, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, Nintendo salutes you.

Especially those who bought New Leaf and Fire Emblem.

And with the upcoming first party releases (ie SSB4, Pikmin 3) the Wii U will surely have a sales surge.

Thoughts and comments?


----------



## Spoon (Jul 24, 2013)

That's pretty exciting! The Wii U had a slow start, but it's nice to see things picking up. I think it'll be neat to see how the Console Wars pan out this time around too.

Suppose I should get around to buying New Leaf and pick up a Wii U at some point.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll most probably be getting new leaf too if I get around to getting a 3DS. I just have to wonder though, there have been animal crossing games before, I remember when the one on the wii came out - I barely saw anyone talking about that on the internet when it came out. Yet with New Leaf I'm seeing tonnes and tonnes of discussion and excitement about it, and I'm no exception to this.

Has Nintendo just done really well with marketing this one, or is there some other reason why it's having such a surge in popularity?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a well made game with excellent multiplayer.

This is not really a shock. Every recent generation has predicted the collapse of Nintendo's hardware... Until they do perfectly fine or sweep the completion.

I'm also not shocked about the predictions about smartphones falling short. I have yet to see a phone game with as much stuff or genre as Pokèmon, Animal Crossing, handheld JRPGs, platformers, etc. There have been high quality games, but they feel completely different from games on dedicated handheld game systems, just like console games feel different from handheld games.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 28, 2013)

In my mind the console wars have just become Microsoft versus Sony. Nintendo is entirely separate. I buy Nintendo consoles to play Nintendo games, with the occasional good third party game as well; it's completely different to Microsoft's or Sony's business model.

But I am always vaguely smug when the latest Nintendo handheld crushes all comers.


----------



## Dungeons (Jul 28, 2013)

opaltiger said:


> In my mind the console wars have just become Microsoft versus Sony. Nintendo is entirely separate. I buy Nintendo consoles to play Nintendo games, with the occasional good third party game as well; it's completely different to Microsoft's or Sony's business model.
> 
> But I am always vaguely smug when the latest Nintendo handheld crushes all comers.


     They are really the same thing.  Playstation and Xbox were seperated in most players minds as one had Halo so the other sucked.  Now its a tie with that  The Last of Us game.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 28, 2013)

The online services really defined the outcome this generation. Now that you pay for both and they both (hopefully) have the same amount of security, leveling the playing field, Nintendo can come in and steamroll nicely.



			
				hopeandjoy said:
			
		

> This is not really a shock. Every recent generation has predicted the collapse of Nintendo's hardware... Until they do perfectly fine or sweep the completion.


People always seem to forget Nintendo has amazing games. Once those are out, it's just a matter of time before the system makes a profit.


----------

